# 26er sub 8,5 kg für unter 600 €



## Molim (27. Juni 2020)

Bin dabei, ein 26er aufzubauen. Habe bis auf eine alte XT-10-fach-Kassette keine Teile in der sagenumwobenen Restekiste - muss(te) mir also alle Teile zusammensuchen. Bei dem Projekt will ich unter 600 € und unter 8,5 Kilogramm bleiben.

Vielleicht interessiert ja den einen oder anderen, wie es vorangeht.


----------



## ccpirat (27. Juni 2020)

Ich bin gespannt, besonders bei dem Budget.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (27. Juni 2020)

Naja, eher viele Gebrauchtteile oder gute Geschäfte. 
Bin bisher ganz gut unterwegs.


----------



## ccpirat (27. Juni 2020)

Gibt es schon einen Rahmen?


----------



## Molim (27. Juni 2020)

Ja, einen Voodoo Sobo (15"). Der ist brandneu und konnte recht günstig erworben werden.


----------



## Molim (28. Juni 2020)

So, los geht's.

Als erstes mal der nackte Rahmen. 





Das Einpressen der Lagerschalen, ...




... die irgendwie doch ein wenig gnubbelig ausschauen.



Und der Erst-Einbau der Gabel.




Da werde ich wohl kürzen müssen. Das habe ich bei einer Caron-Gabel das letzte Mal vor 11 Jahren gemacht.


----------



## MS1980 (30. Juni 2020)

Bin dabei. Baue auch gerade ein 26er auf mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen.  Nur günstiger sollte es werden .... mal schauen wo wer landet


----------



## Molim (30. Juni 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Baue auch gerade ein 26er auf mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen.  Nur günstiger sollte es werden .... mal schauen wo wer landet





Hast du einen Link`?


----------



## MS1980 (30. Juni 2020)

Habe den in mein Threat mit drinnen.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-neues-projekt.494646/page-57#post-16668211


----------



## Molim (1. Juli 2020)

Update:
Gabel und Sattelstütze sind gekürzt, Lenker ist dran.


----------



## MS1980 (1. Juli 2020)

und hast nen festen plan was du verbauen möchtest oder hängt das davon ab was dir vor die Nase läuft ?

Gewichte hast nicht zufällig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (1. Juli 2020)

Ich nehm, was ich kriegen kann.



Rahmen​​Voodoo​Sobo 26 (15“)​​1.426 g​Gabel​​Toseek​Full Carbon Fiber Fork 445​​540 g​Gabel-Expander​​China (?)​Ultralight Headset Expander Plug​​10 g​Steuersatz​​ZTTO​3434S Bicycle Headset​​96 g​



Lenker​​Giant​AI Racing A7 10XL​​145 g​Vorbau​​​50 mm (vom Supurb BO24)​​142 g​Griffe​​ODI​Bicycle-Grips MTB Handlebar Grips​​46 g​


----------



## Molim (1. Juli 2020)

Die Gabel wiegt nur noch 503 Gramm - ist ja jetzt kürzer.


----------



## kc85 (1. Juli 2020)

Da brauchst Du dich für sub 8,5kg auch nicht mehr groß anstrengen. Unser 26er lag mit einer 218g schwereren Alu-Gabel und einem 343g schwereren Rahmen am Ende problemlos unter 8,9kg.

kc85


----------



## Molim (1. Juli 2020)

Sicher, dass die Werte für Rahmen und Gabel passen?




kc85 schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du dich für sub 8,5kg auch nicht mehr groß anstrengen. Unser 26er lag mit einer 218g schwereren Alu-Gabel und einem 343g schwereren Rahmen am Ende problemlos unter 8,9kg.
> 
> kc85


----------



## kc85 (1. Juli 2020)

Ja, Rahmen war ein 14,5'' Merida Matts mit 1769g, die Gabel war eine Mosso MD5 mit 758g (gekürzt).

Gewicht waren fahrfertige 8780g, also sogar unter 8,8kg. Die 8,5 solltest du also lockerst schaffen.






kc85


----------



## Molim (2. Juli 2020)

OK. Cool. Dann bin ich ja voller Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (3. Juli 2020)

Die PM-Aufnahmen der Gabel sind leider völlig unbrauchbar. Da bekommt man keine Schraube rein.
Sie sehen schon voll mitgenommen aus, sind aber genau so ausgeliefert worden.

Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps, was ich jetzt tun kann?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juli 2020)

Ist Gewinde bachschneiden nicht möglich?


----------



## Molim (3. Juli 2020)

Das versuche ich gerade herauszubekommen.


----------



## Muckal (3. Juli 2020)

Molim schrieb:


> Das versuche ich gerade herauszubekommen.



Was man auf dem Foto sieht sollte das kein Problem sein, hast ja noch paar Teilgänge als Führung zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molim (8. August 2020)

Das war aber eine lange Pause. Da kam wohl alles zusammen. Das Innenlager hat nicht gepasst und aufgrund der Lieferzeiten und Urlaub blieb hier alles liegen.
Jetzt sind Sattel, Bremse hinten, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Kurbeln dran.
Die Probleme bei der PM-Aufnahme der Gabel wurden noch gar nicht angegangen. Da muss ich mir wohl noch einen Gewindeschneider besorgen.





Ab jetzt geht es hoffentlich wieder zügiger voran.
Preistechnisch stehe ich bei knapp unter 550 € und eigentlich sollte ich so ziemlich alles haben.


----------



## MS1980 (8. August 2020)

Mach mal hinne. Ich muss nur noch die bremsleitungen anpassen


----------



## Molim (9. August 2020)

Stehe jetzt vor der Frage, ob ich 2,1er Reifen (792 g) oder 2,25er Reifen (988 g) verbauen soll. Habe da noch nicht so das Gefühl bei einem Kinderfahrrad.


----------



## MS1980 (9. August 2020)

Kommt drauf an wo ihr fahrt. Da wir nur Straße, leichte Schotterwege und leider selten Wald fahren, haben wir 2,0er drauf.
Am 24er sogar nur 1,85 ... 
Unsere kommt damit gut klar .


----------



## Ivenl (9. August 2020)

Furious Fred 2.0  dann hast du nur 670g


----------



## Molim (11. August 2020)

Krass. Der war mir gar nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. August 2020)

@Reifen
Wenn es leicht werden soll, würde ich keinen Reifen über 500 Gramm aufziehen.
Ich habe bei meiner Tochter hinten Thunder Burt(410g bei 26x2,1) und vorn Rocket Ron( 430g bei 26x2,1) drauf.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es bei Schwalbe von fast allen Reifen eine leichtere Evo Variante.


----------



## MS1980 (11. August 2020)

Oder die supersonic Variante von Conti, die sind auch schön leicht. 
Wenn man sie findet


----------



## chris4711 (11. August 2020)

Ja, die supersonic sind leicht.
Jedoch fand ich, dass die immer schon vom anschauen platt werden 
Frau und Tochter haben daher die Protection Varianten / tubeless.
Um die 570g. Aktuelle Modelle sind etwas leichter.


----------



## Molim (14. November 2020)

Nach endlosen Problemen mit der China-Gabel konnte ich heute ENDLICH das Rad fertigstellen. Bin gespannt auf die Feinabstimmung und das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Binem (15. November 2020)

Molim schrieb:


> Nach endlosen Problemen mit der China-Gabel konnte ich heute ENDLICH das Rad fertigstellen. Bin gespannt auf die Feinabstimmung und das Fahrverhalten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1150331Anhang anzeigen 1150334


Gefällt mir sehr gut, ich bin gerade an einem  Alltagsrad in 26" Plan ist unter 450€ und unter 10kg.
Mal sehen wo wir rauskommen


----------



## Molim (15. November 2020)

Also ich habe unter einem Hunni mehr gebraucht und bin bei 8 kg. Mit den Werten bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------

